# First Cycle - Winstrol



## barneszilla (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi

Names Dave,

22,

6ft 8,

245 pounds,

15% BF

Training for 2 years

Decided to give a Winstrol Oral only cycle a go after much research and thought. I'm going to keep my results posted.

Wk 1-5 20-30mg's ED

Wk 5-8 Clomid (dosage tba)

Saying the feedback from a lot of the Winny Oral only cycles have been mixed is an understatement, some say its pointless, some says it great for people not expecting huge results. Some say you get limp 'winny' d*ck. Some say your penis turns into a babys arm and you can spunk like a shotgun's blast.

I am just looking for a bit more 'hardness' not looking for any gains, my diet and training is in check and has been for some time.

I've spent a lot of time on a few American steroid forums, I just want to know what your experiences, ideas and thoughts are and would welcome any previous user experiences.

I'll be doing before/after shots, %'s, measurements and feedback. If I also manage to 'shotgun' my girlfriends face like a plasterers radio. I'll probably post some pics of that too!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

6wks, 50mg ED, followed by clomid @ 50mg ED for 3wks would be pretty sound.


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> 6wks, 50mg ED, followed by clomid @ 50mg ED for 3wks would be pretty sound.


i agree^^^! If I also manage to 'shotgun' my girlfriends face like a plasterers radio.lol at this:lol:


----------



## barneszilla (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the positive responses!

I'm going to take your advise and up it to 50mg ED, do you think it needs to be split doses over the day?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## barneszilla (Jun 11, 2011)

Also just wanted to clarify, you recommend 50mg Oral per day?


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Winnie only cycles produce noticeable gains from my experience.


----------



## barneszilla (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a couple of photos before I started my cycle (BELLYS GONNA GET YA)

Back

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/img20110611212827.jpg/

Front

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/img20110611212851.jpg/

Unfortunately 3 years of cycling creatine without cardio, excessive amounts of alcohol and having a huge ribcage has pretty much ruled out the show of abs in this lifetime


----------



## barneszilla (Jun 11, 2011)

Just an update, cycle seems to be going well, losing BF while maintaining muscle, small gains on BI's and around 10 pounds lost.

This is likely to be primarily my diet, but I honestly feel more pumped, seem to have more energy. I'll post pics 2 weeks into the cycle


----------



## barneszilla (Jun 11, 2011)

Despite negative feedback across a number of forums and friends...this winstrol only cycle is going really well. I have a hell of a lot more energy, sometimes sleeping is an issue on my day off but other than that the cycle is going well

add

Keeping my diet going well I've upped my carb intake and have seem some nice lean gains, harder muscles and can do a whole additional set every day. Whether this is a placebo effect or anything, I don't know... But so far its going well

4 Weeks left.


----------



## barneszilla (Jun 11, 2011)

Cycle Over - 4 weeks in decided to cut short. Completely shutdown as it is always mentioned on oral only cycles. Not depressed or anything but libido is gone and god damn I need libido.

Before and after pics below, lost around 1-1.5% bf in 4 weeks, gained around .5-.7 inches on each arm. Fat loss most likely down to increased cardio and no alcohol.

Lats & Back looking a bit better.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/4weeks.jpg/

Dave


----------

